# 337.5



## EdwinK (3 Feb 2014)

Greetings from Lithuania!

After a bit of hesitation I've decided to introduce my tank to fellow hobbyists. Some technical spec:

*Tank:* 1500x500x450 (337,5 l) Optiwhite 12 mm;
*Cabinet:* made by local carpenter;
*Lighting:* AquaLight 4x80W T5;
*Lamps:* Aqua Medic aqualine T5 Reef White 10000 K 80 W and Philips T5 4000 K 80 W;
*Filtration:* Eheim 2026, JBL e901;
*Heater:* external Hydor 300W;
*CO2:* 10 kg with external reactor;
*Soil:* JBL Manado;
*Hardscape:* stones, wood;
*Fertilization:* DIY by EI;
*Flora:*
Alternanthera reineckii;
Ammania sp. bonsai;
Anubias barteri var. nana 'petite';
Blyxa japonica;
Bucephalandra brownie ghost;
Cryptocoryne wendtii "Green";
Cryptocoryne wendtii "Brown";
Cyperus helferi;
Echinodorus tenellus;
Eleocharis parvula;
Eleocharis vivipara;
Fissidens fontanus;
Hemianthus callitrichoides;
Hotonia palustris;
Hydrocotyle tripartita;
Hygrophila pinnatifida;
Hygrophila polysperma
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis;
Ludwigia arcuata;
Micranthemum micranthemoides;
Micranthemum umbrosum;
Microsorum pteropus var. "Narrow";
Pogostemon erectus;
Pogostemon helferi;
Polygonum sp.;
Riccia fluitans;
Ranunculus inundatus;
Rotala macrandra;
Rotala wallichii;
Staurogyne repens;
Utricularia graminifolia.
*Fauna:*
Crossocheilus siamensis;
Neocaridina heteropoda;
Paracheirodon innesi;
Paracheirodon innesi var. "Diamond";
Sahyadria denisonii

The tank was rescaped at November, 2013. First picture:









December, 2013




January, 2014








February, 2014



Alternanthera has overgrown so was toped off and replanted. I'm quite happy with the right side but the left side still bothers me. Any ideas are welcome.


----------



## Lee Sweeting (3 Feb 2014)

You shouldn't be hesitant, Edwin.  Your tank looks great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puntius (3 Feb 2014)

Yeah no need to be hesitant, tank really looks well post some close ups of plants.
You could always move the plants in the left rear side of the tank and move them into that open section on the left side in the middle.

Get some nice ozelot red swords to fill in the area.

Will look good.


----------



## EdwinK (3 Feb 2014)

Hannes said:


> Yeah no need to be hesitant, tank really looks well post some close ups of plants.
> You could always move the plants in the left rear side of the tank and move them into that open section on the left side in the middle.
> 
> Get some nice ozelot red swords to fill in the area.
> ...


 

I'd rather like to put some plants with more volume in there. Considering Didiplis diandra or adding more Rotala indica.

Some close ups:


----------



## James O (3 Feb 2014)

Really glad you shared!

For the left hand side I'd add some stone and maybe a little wood to add ground height and structure then plant some more of that lovely crypt w. Brown


----------



## Ian Holdich (3 Feb 2014)

Love it! Really well executed.


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Feb 2014)

Welcome to UKAPS Edwin, thanks for sharing your great looking tank  great collection of plants in there, looking forward to future updates


----------



## EdwinK (3 Feb 2014)

James O said:


> Really glad you shared!
> 
> For the left hand side I'd add some stone and maybe a little wood to add ground height and structure then plant some more of that lovely crypt w. Brown


 
I like the idea. Have some nice wood left with same texture.



Ian Holdich said:


> Love it! Really well executed.


 



LondonDragon said:


> Welcome to UKAPS Edwin, thanks for sharing your great looking tank  great collection of plants in there, looking forward to future updates


 
Thanks a lot guys


----------



## tmiravent (3 Feb 2014)

Nice very nice!
Welcome.


----------



## Deano3 (3 Feb 2014)

welcome Edwin love the tank looks great


----------



## uru (4 Feb 2014)

Very nice!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil Edwards (4 Feb 2014)

Looking really good Edvin!


----------



## EdwinK (4 Feb 2014)

Thanks for positive feedback. I have plans for redoing the left side with some more wood and changing rocks to seiryu stone.


----------



## EdwinK (11 Feb 2014)

Little update. Blyxa from the right side was sold and replaced with some more R. macrandra. Added D. diandra to the left near H. palustris.





Close up


----------



## Martin in Holland (6 Mar 2014)

Really healthy looking tank...nice (more than nice) scape too...
Do you run all 4 T5 lights at the same time?...what your lighting time?....How long is this tank running?


----------



## EdwinK (6 Mar 2014)

Thank you Martin for your kind words. My lighting schedule is as follows:
1400-1730 2 bulbs running for the whole period and 4 bulbs for an hour;
1730-1830 pause in lighting to regain CO2 levels;
1830-2200 2 bulbs running for the whole period and 4 bulbs for an hour;

Tank is running since October, 2013

I've plans to make an update during the weekend since half of my new seiryu stones are already in the tank and the other half on the floor making my wife angry.


----------



## Lindy (6 Mar 2014)

That wood is epic! I don't usually bother with such things but the lines of the hardscape and plants are lovely. I particularly like the line made by plants curving from the middle of the tank up to the right, it looks really natural.


----------



## Anthony89 (6 Mar 2014)

Nice setup. I have pretty much the same size tank. Running 2 eheim 2028's. Do you get enough flow from your 2 filters? Or do you add a wavemaker? Are you using spray bars or lilly pipes? Cant make it out in the picture.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## EdwinK (7 Mar 2014)

Thank you Anthony. 
I'm using Tunze Turbelle nanostream 6025 to get additional flow however I'm not very happy with water movement because I have exact area where GSA appears while other part of the tank stays crystal clear for a long time. Can't figure where the problem is. Filter outlets are just straight pipes without any nozzles.


----------



## EdwinK (9 Mar 2014)

Quick update. Will add some text tomorrow.


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Mar 2014)

That is looking rather good  love it, well done


----------



## EdwinK (10 Mar 2014)

Current list of plants:
Alternanthera reineckii; _will be replaced with mini version _
Ammania sp. bonsai;
Anubias barteri var. nana 'petite';
Bolbitis heteroclita "difformis"; _waiting to arrive;_
Bucephalandra brownie ghost;
Bucephalandra motleyana "braun/rot - Narrow"; _waiting to arrive;_
Bucephalandra sp. 'Kedagang'; _waiting to arrive;_
Cryptocoryne wendtii "Green";
Cryptocoryne wendtii "Brown";
Cryptocoryne nevillii;
Echinodorus tenellus; _will be removed;_
Fissidens fontanus;
Hemianthus callitrichoides;
Hygrophila sp. 'Araguaia'; _waiting to arrive;_
Hydrocotyle tripartita;
Ludwigia arcuata;
Micranthemum micranthemoides;
Micranthemum umbrosum;
Microsorum pteropus var. "Narrow";
Pogostemon erectus;
Pogostemon helferi;
Polygonum sp.;
Riccia fluitans;
Rotala macrandra;
Staurogyne repens;

Sand will be added in this week at least I hope so.


----------



## tmiravent (10 Mar 2014)

Much better with this rocks!


----------



## dafil (10 Mar 2014)

gorgeous tank,man!!!


----------



## faizal (10 Mar 2014)

Hi Edwin,...welcome on board. Hope you will hang out with us more often here because there is so much we could learn from you by the looks of your magical tank. I love your scape. The substrate height difference that you have created between the left & right side of your tank,..those nooks & cave like features in your wood,...those cascading hydrocotyles,....it's one big poetry mate. The sense of depth that you have created is amazing.I love this tank. Do you have any earlier pictures during the hardscape set up ? Love to see it. How is your moss attached to that central wood?


----------



## James O (10 Mar 2014)

Rock in left corner looks much better!


----------



## EdwinK (10 Mar 2014)

faizal said:


> Do you have any earlier pictures during the hardscape set up ? Love to see it. How is your moss attached to that central wood?


No, sorry, I have no pictures of setup progress. Moss is attached with green sewing thread.

Thanks to all for your feedback.


----------



## tim (10 Mar 2014)

This is a stunner Edwin, potamogeton gayi would look lovely behind the rock on the left. Really nice scape.


----------



## EdwinK (10 Mar 2014)

Hygrophila sp. 'Araguaia' will be planted behind the rock on the left as soon as it arrives.


----------



## GabrossIV (10 Mar 2014)

Great tank!


----------



## James O (14 Jul 2014)

How's this doing EdwinK?


----------



## EdwinK (14 Jul 2014)

Quite well. Still having issues with GSA. Hope to post some pictures soon with updated plant list.


----------



## James O (14 Jul 2014)

Looking forward to th pics


----------



## ADA (15 Jul 2014)

Beautiful scape, very inspiring


----------



## EdwinK (16 Jul 2014)

Yesterday made a big trimming so there is nothing to take pictures of. However made some:

Bucephalandra sp. kedagang



 

Bucephalandra sp. achilles


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Jul 2014)

Amazing aquascape...I really like the juxtaposition of the open foreground and the densely planted areas.


----------



## EdwinK (12 Sep 2014)

Not much have changed recently although I've upgraded my filtration to Tetra EX1200, CO2 is now dissolving trough UP atomizer instead of external reactor and plants are slowly recovering from massive melting caused by high temperatures during my holiday. Friend lent me a camera so maybe will take some decent pictures on the weekend.



 

And the actual list of plants:
Alternanthera reineckii mini; 
Anubias barteri var. nana 'petite';
Bacopa amplexicaulis;
Bacopa caroliniana;
Bolbitis heteroclita "difformis";
Bucephalandra brownie ghost;
Bucephalandra motleyana "braun/rot - Narrow";
Bucephalandra sp. 'Kedagang';
Bucephalandra narcissus IV;
Bucephalandra pygmaea;
Bucephalandra mini catherineae;
Bucephalandra mini carpet;
Bucephalandra red scorpio;
Bucephalandra achilles;
Cryptocoryne wendtii "Green";
Cryptocoryne wendtii "Brown";
Cryptocoryne wendtii "Tropica";
Cryptocoryne nevillii;
Echinodorus tenellus;
Eleocharis sp. mini
Fissidens fontanus;
Floscopa scandens;
Hedyotis salzmannii;
Hygrophila lancea;
Hydrocotyle tripartita;
Ludwigia arcuata;
Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'cuba'
Microsorum pteropus var. "Narrow";
Pogostemon erectus;
Pogostemon helferi;
Rotala indica;
Rotala macrandra;
Staurogyne repens;


----------



## Tim Harrison (12 Sep 2014)

Nice...


----------



## EdwinK (21 Feb 2016)

One month after a remake:


 

I know its been a while so there are few things what happened:

First of all one upper half of vertical silicone seal just come off one day so had to order a new tank. Also acquired one more Tetra EX1200. Changed JBL Manado to ADA AS.
Plant list:
Alternanthera reineckii mini_; _
Anubias barteri var. nana 'petite';
Anubias barteri var. nana 'mini';
Bacopa sp.;
Bolbitis heteroclita "difformis"_;_
Bucephalandra brownie ghost;
Bucephalandra sp. 'Kedagang';
Bucephalandra mini catherineae;
Bucephalandra narcissus 2;
Bucephalandra achilles;
Cryptocoryne affinis;
Cryptocoryne albida "Brown";
Cryptocoryne wendtii "Green";
Cryptocoryne wendtii "Brown";
Cryptocoryne willisii;
Cryptocoryne parva;
Cryptocoryne spiralis;
Eleocharis sp. mini
Eriocaulon parkeri;
Fissidens fontanus;
Hedyotis salzmannii;
Helanthium bolivianum;
Ludwigia senegalensis;
Microsorum pteropus var. "Narrow";
Micrantemum Sp. " Monte Carlo "
Rotala sp.;
Rotala sp. "Pearl";
Staurogyne repens;


----------



## Nelson (21 Feb 2016)

Stunning.......


----------



## rebel (21 Feb 2016)

just picked my jaw off the floor....


----------



## Wisey (21 Feb 2016)

I don't seem to be able to view the latest picture, all I can see is  :(


----------



## Martin in Holland (22 Feb 2016)

Wisey said:


> I don't seem to be able to view the latest picture, all I can see is


Yep, same here.


----------



## EdwinK (23 Feb 2016)

Should be visible now. Maybe someone could explain how to insert links from Google Photos?


----------



## Wisey (23 Feb 2016)

EdwinK said:


> Should be visible now. Maybe someone could explain how to insert links from Google Photos?



It's still not working for me, but if I right click and select to view image I get a request to log in to Google. I never keep my browser logged in to Google. Once I did log in, it then still refuse to display the image, it gave me the no entry sign, so I assume the permissions are not set for it to be public. When I view again in the forum post now that my browser is logged in then I see the no entry sign within the forums too.

I'm afraid I can't help with Google Pictures, I have never used it. I personally use the public folder within Dropbox to share images on here. There are lots of other file sharing sites that allow forum linking out there.


----------



## EdwinK (23 Feb 2016)

Wisey said:


> It's still not working for me, but if I right click and select to view image I get a request to log in to Google. I never keep my browser logged in to Google. Once I did log in, it then still refuse to display the image, it gave me the no entry sign, so I assume the permissions are not set for it to be public. When I view again in the forum post now that my browser is logged in then I see the no entry sign within the forums too.
> 
> I'm afraid I can't help with Google Pictures, I have never used it. I personally use the public folder within Dropbox to share images on here. There are lots of other file sharing sites that allow forum linking out there.



Tried to fix it. Still waiting for an advice with Google Photos.


----------



## tim (23 Feb 2016)

I can see it now, had the no entry sign before, it's a stunner of a scape


----------



## Wisey (24 Feb 2016)

Yep, I can see it now too, fantastic scape


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Mar 2016)

Feature on FB gallery


----------



## EdwinK (4 Apr 2016)

Sitting-room view:



 

New inhabitant - Anubias sp. 'pangolino'


----------



## Aqua360 (5 Apr 2016)

really nice scape, I hope you don't mind me saying that the massive co2 canister and filter at the side; drew attention away from the tank itself.


----------



## EdwinK (5 Apr 2016)

Aqua360 said:


> really nice scape, I hope you don't mind me saying that the massive co2 canister and filter at the side; drew attention away from the tank itself.


I don't mind  I wanted an eye sight level tank when I'm on the sofa and now facing the consequences.


----------



## CooKieS (5 Apr 2016)

I see algae...

Nice tank btw!


----------



## EdwinK (6 Apr 2016)

Front view:


----------



## rebel (7 Apr 2016)

Love it!!


----------



## EdwinK (28 Apr 2016)

Yet another bad quality photo:


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (28 Apr 2016)

Super!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (30 Apr 2016)

Hi Edwink, Exquisite scape congratulations


----------



## pepedopolous (30 Apr 2016)

Wow! Love the overhanging plant on the wood, what is it? 

P


----------



## greedy (30 Apr 2016)

Impressive, tautietiWhy your light fixture is so high?To get less PAR's?


----------



## EdwinK (2 May 2016)

pepedopolous said:


> Wow! Love the overhanging plant on the wood, what is it?
> 
> P



Micranthemum 'Monte Carlo' mixed with some kind of moss.



greedy said:


> Impressive, tautietiWhy your light fixture is so high?To get less PAR's?



Thanks. Actually to make all things slower. Anyway I can't stop monte carlo from growing and it is a PITA to trim it once a two weeks.


----------



## EdwinK (12 May 2016)

Sahyadria denisonii


----------



## EdwinK (10 Jul 2016)

Hi all,

Denisonii's are out. Purchased more Hyphessobrycon amandae but still need more. I wasn't able to control Echinodorus latifolius in right back corner so decided to remove it and now I have a headache what should be planted instead. Thinking about Cryptocoryne crispatula var. tonkinensis or Cryptocoryne spiralis "B 20". Have any ideas? Planted 3 Eriocaulon "Poliaris" in the center although they do not look natural in this layout so probably will go out as well. Yet another poor quality photo.


----------



## Tim Harrison (10 Jul 2016)

Not a bad photo...but more to the point an awesome scape


----------



## Greenfinger2 (10 Jul 2016)

Hi EdwinK  Simply Stunning Exquisite  Just Wow congratulations


----------



## tmiravent (10 Jul 2016)

Nice! I like the Polaris, maybe not so near each other. I would try to point specific points in the layout with polaris. Nice work, cheers!

Enviado do meu B1-750 através de Tapatalk


----------



## EdwinK (5 Aug 2016)

Look what I've found in my filter. Grey worm is some kind of planaria but what is the red one?


 
￼￼￼


----------



## Daveslaney (5 Aug 2016)

No idea about the worms.
But that is a fantastic scape. First class job.


----------



## tim (7 Aug 2016)

Tubifex maybe ??


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (9 Aug 2016)

EdwinK said:


> New inhabitant - Anubias sp. 'pangolino'



You have it several months now. Can you say whether submersed form of that pangolino is different from emersed photos all aroud internet. At least it seems submersed has lighter color? What about shape of the leaves? Maybe you have fresh photo? Thx


----------



## dw1305 (9 Aug 2016)

Hi all,





EdwinK said:


> Grey worm is some kind of planaria but what is the red one?





tim said:


> Tubifex maybe


I agree with Tim, it looks like it is either a <"Naididae"> or a _<"_Lumbriculidae_"> _worm.

With the Planaria type worm you need to watch it move, if it glides it is a _Planaria_, if it loops it is a Leech.

cheers Darrel


----------



## EdwinK (10 Aug 2016)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> You have it several months now. Can you say whether submersed form of that pangolino is different from emersed photos all aroud internet. At least it seems submersed has lighter color? What about shape of the leaves? Maybe you have fresh photo? Thx


I pay attention to the color but so far didn't notice a change in color or leave shape. It is still in transition phase I guess. When I get back from vacation I'll take a photo for you.


----------



## EdwinK (24 Aug 2016)

You can see new leaves of "pangolino" in the below photo:


 

So I guess they will stay a bit brighter than the emersed ones.


----------



## CooKieS (24 Aug 2016)

Mine are growing fast!


----------



## EdwinK (24 Aug 2016)

Thought it is a time to update a plant list. So here it is:
Plant list:
Alternanthera reineckii mini_; _
Anubias barteri var. nana 'petite';
Anubias barteri var. nana 'mini';
Anubias sp. 'pangolino';
Bucephalandra sp. 'brownie ghost';
Bucephalandra sp. 'kedagang';
Bucephalandra sp. 'mini catherineae';
Bucephalandra sp 'achilles';
Cryptocoryne affinis;
Cryptocoryne albida "Brown";
Cryptocoryne beckettii "Petchii";
Cryptocoryne bullosa;
Cryptocoryne crispatula;
Cryptocoryne legroi;
Cryptocoryne wendtii "Green";
Cryptocoryne wendtii "Brown";
Cryptocoryne willisii;
Cryptocoryne parva;
Cryptocoryne sivadasanii;
Cryptocoryne spiralis;
Eleocharis sp. mini
Eriocaulon parkeri;
Fissidens fontanus;
Hedyotis salzmannii;
Helanthium bolivianum;
Ludwigia senegalensis;
Microsorum pteropus var. "Narrow";
Microsorum sp. 'spoon';
Micrantemum sp. " Monte Carlo "
Rotala sp.;
Staurogyne repens;

And here is a photo of how the tank looks after two weeks without maintenance:


----------



## Daveslaney (24 Aug 2016)

Cant see the photo?
How do you find the achilles doing submerged? Got one myself this week have put it in tank. But was told they have a tendency to melt when submerged?


----------



## EdwinK (24 Aug 2016)

I've got achilles about a year now and it is melting and growing back again. Didn't improve at all since I placed it in the tank. Guess that my tank water just isn't suitable for it. 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveslaney (24 Aug 2016)

Ok thanks. I have heard this is how it seems to go with achilles when submerged. But grown imersed they never get a decent colour and leaf pattern either. Have put mine in the tank and will see how it goes.


----------



## EdwinK (4 Sep 2016)

Not much to report. Added C. costata behind the stone on the right hand side.


----------



## EdwinK (19 Sep 2016)

EAPLC photo shoot :


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 Sep 2016)

Still awesome


----------



## Manisha (19 Sep 2016)

Beautiful update Thank you


----------



## tadabis (20 Sep 2016)

Nice one!


----------



## Doubu (20 Sep 2016)

Seeing this makes me want an even bigger tank now haha. Very healthy and lush!


----------



## Dr.Phantom (24 Sep 2016)

This tank is one of the most stylish nature scapes. Honestly. I'm not actually much fond of the nature style, but this one is one of the three tanks in this category that fascinate me the most


----------



## greedy (5 Oct 2016)

Looks superb.What fertilisers/ferts regime do you use?


----------



## EdwinK (5 Oct 2016)

Half of EI recommended dose:
N - from Urea;
P - from KH2PO4;
K - VIMI Solo Potassium;
Micro - VIMI Micro.


----------



## Nuno M. (7 Oct 2016)

Great tank here Edwink,

Really liked the composition, and the good choice of plants, on the back I would go for something thinner, maybe some cyperus helfery nonetheless good balance 

Why are you using K and Micro from VIMI, I will also be back for N fertilization with Urea will use on a 500ml bottle 2,5gr wich gives me 0,5ppm Urea from each dose and 1.03 as NO3 where I will compliment the resting dose with KNO3 

do you know http://aquarium-fertilizer.eu/ ?? Great source for getting great chelates and all of the macronutrients in dry powders


----------



## EdwinK (7 Oct 2016)

Thanks Nuno,



Nuno M. said:


> Why are you using K and Micro from VIMI, I will also be back for N fertilization with Urea will use on a 500ml bottle 2,5gr wich gives me 0,5ppm Urea from each dose and 1.03 as NO3 where I will compliment the resting dose with KNO3



It is a local manufacturer, products are top notch and easily available. On 600 ml bottle I use 7 g of Urea and dose 20 ml daily. With such fertilisation Phyllanthus fluitans shows no signs of nitrogen deficiency so I don't add anything else to supplement it.



Nuno M. said:


> do you know http://aquarium-fertilizer.eu/ ?? Great source for getting great chelates and all of the macronutrients in dry powders



No, I do not know it but will check it out. I'm too lazy to mix the micro fertiliser by myself though. Like to keep it simple


----------



## Nuno M. (7 Oct 2016)

I think you are overdosing it man, maybe that's the reason for your green algae on the wood and moss, you shouldn't go over 1ppm TOP's from Urea or NH4 daily this will most likely trigger some algae ... I keep on a safe side and aim for just 0,5ppm from Urea in my dosing complementing the rest with KNO3

As for the VIMI I'm not saying you should not go with them and since you already mixing some of your ferts why not go for the mix of them all, you'll find much cheaper solutions like the ones I'm using from the URL i left you, see under CHELATES - MicroMix Plus and under MACRONUTRIENTS - K2SO4 

I'm more than willing to send you my recipes so you can try them out and detailed PPM percentages from all the dry powders I'm using


----------



## EdwinK (7 Oct 2016)

Green algae is completely  gone since I upped a phosphorus to 1 ppm per day. I'm running two filters so there is a small chance that NH4 was an issue here. I don't fancy K2SO4 much because it increases total hardness significantly. Drop me a PM with your recipes and I look trough. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nuno M. (7 Oct 2016)

It all depends on the speed of the conversion by your canisters but remember your nitrification bacteria will grow or decrease depending on the amount of NH you get by fish waste or by dosing it .

So any dosage of Urea or NH4 should be made just before lights on so they can be readily available for plants uptake  

 As for K2SO4 it wont mess your dGH or dKH only your TDS but that's a different thing  I will share the recipes on my thread so all can take their assumptions and try it by themselves


----------



## EdwinK (7 Oct 2016)

I dose Urea when lights are on for an hour. Your are right about the TDS - was thinking about one thing and typing the other. Plants can take out N from Urea directly so it is a big question how much of NH4 is left and then converted to NO2.


----------



## greedy (7 Oct 2016)

Some thoughts about discussion Po4 rates in Nuno and in EdwinK tanks.Main role here plays filtration.I guess EdwinK filters packed twice more biomedia than Nuno one filter.So filter catches not small amount of that 1ppm.Some people from flowgrow.de said they have done chemical analisys of filter mud so they found there large amounts of po4 and fe.Some of them doses only 0.1-0.2 ppm po4 a day, but they go with one filter and no biomedia, only sponges.Because of that EdwinK dosage works good in his tank.Only my opinion..


----------



## EdwinK (7 Oct 2016)

We both dose lots of PO4 so it's not an issue. We are a bit off in Urea dosing.


----------



## Nuno M. (7 Oct 2016)

EdwinK said:


> I dose Urea when lights are on for an hour. Your are right about the TDS - was thinking about one thing and typing the other. Plants can take out N from Urea directly so it is a big question how much of NH4 is left and then converted to NO2.



I've already posted on my thread my ferts recipes along with some calculations to reach these formulas, as for urea, a dose of 0,5ppm total conversion will lead to a 1.03ppm of NO3, some part of it will be consumed directly by the plants other will be converted 

Take a look and tell me what you think of it 



greedy said:


> Some thoughts about discussion Po4 rates in Nuno and in EdwinK tanks.Main role here plays filtration.I guess EdwinK filters packed twice more biomedia than Nuno one filter.So filter catches not small amount of that 1ppm.Some people from flowgrow.de said they have done chemical analisys of filter mud so they found there large amounts of po4 and fe.Some of them doses only 0.1-0.2 ppm po4 a day, but they go with one filter and no biomedia, only sponges.Because of that EdwinK dosage works good in his tank.Only my opinion..



I only have 1 canister that's true but my aquarium is smaller than EdwinK's, besides this is really well packed of bio-media, I have 2L of Sera Siporax and 4L os Seachem Matrix, so plenty surface for massive nitrification bacteria to take grip there 
I'm aware that in Germany great part of planted tanks don't even use bio-media, but in my opinion good bio-filtration is the heart of a closed bio system ... Neglecting bio-filtration will in most cases lead to other problems later on, normally with their fish and critters no so for plants  
So if part of my dosing is being kept at filter media we just have to adjust, the main goal is always good plant health along with all the fish and critters we keep in our tanks ...


----------



## EdwinK (7 Oct 2016)

Don't neglect biofiltratrion in substrate, surface on the plants and area around the plant's roots. Filters plays a minor role here.


----------



## EdwinK (7 Oct 2016)

EdwinK said:


> Don't neglect biofiltratrion in substrate, surface on the plants and are around the plant's roots. In my opinion filter plays a minor role here.


----------



## Nuno M. (9 Oct 2016)

It really depends on the live stock you have, It might not be enough and as the substrate get's clogged the the real problems start to appear


----------



## Jack Reilly (11 Oct 2016)

Gorgeous tank Edwin. 

It looks like you replaced the TV with an aquarium, with the speakers on either side and the couch facing it lol.


----------



## greedy (21 Oct 2016)

So all N added only from urea?


----------



## EdwinK (23 Oct 2016)

Yes, that's right.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Oct 2016)

Hi Edwink, The Scape just keeps on getting better and better


----------



## EdwinK (1 Nov 2016)

EAPLC photo:


----------



## Phil Edwards (1 Nov 2016)

That's looking very nice Edwin!  I love the nice big groups of plants you've got going, they give the whole tank a feeling of solidity and age that's rather appealing.


----------



## J Art (1 Nov 2016)

fantastic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdwinK (2 Nov 2016)

Phil Edwards said:


> That's looking very nice Edwin!  I love the nice big groups of plants you've got going, they give the whole tank a feeling of solidity and age that's rather appealing.


Thanks Phil,

The idea was to give a certain area/volume for particular plant species as a Dutch guys do so nice to know that someone noticed this.  Following that idea I already removed the Rotala sp. on the right hand side because it was very flat and I was unable to persuade it to grow some volume. Replaced it with Cryptocoryne albida already. I'm also consider replacing Anubias sp. 'petite' with 'pangolino' and Bucephalandra sp. 'copper leaf' with smaller leaf version to add a bit scale reference.


----------



## EdwinK (3 Nov 2016)

Dinner time


----------



## tadabis (3 Nov 2016)

Nice photo!


----------



## tmiravent (3 Nov 2016)

Must be very good to watch that tank every day! Well done!
Cheers


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Nov 2016)

Hi EdwinK, Looks like the shrimp are getting the food and the fish just get whats left  Clever things shrimp


----------



## CooKieS (3 Nov 2016)

That nice carpet must be a lot of work in that tank, congrats! 

I Love the Ember tetras


----------



## EdwinK (13 Nov 2016)

This is how it looks today.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (20 Nov 2016)

Hi Edwink, Simply stunning


----------



## EdwinK (20 Nov 2016)

Just rescaped the R/H corner. Removed Anubias barteri var. nana 'Petite' because it become too big and replaced it with 'Pangolino' and Microsorum sp. 'Spoon'. Also planted some Cryptocoryne legroi (C. walkeri) behind the two small stones to add some smaller scale feeling.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (20 Nov 2016)

Hi EdwinK, One pointFilter tubing need cleaning


----------



## EdwinK (20 Nov 2016)

Nah, too lazy for that. I just replace them once in a while.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (20 Nov 2016)

EdwinK said:


> Nah, too lazy for that. I just replace them once in a while.




 Hi EdwinK  Love it


----------



## tmiravent (21 Nov 2016)

That tree moses....


----------



## EdwinK (11 Dec 2016)

Placed 107th in EAPLC. Tank is living his live without issues. Bucephalandras were taking over the wood so I decided to remove them. This is how it looks today:


----------



## Greenfinger2 (11 Dec 2016)

Hi EdwinK, Congratulations on the ranking


----------



## Cayambe (11 Dec 2016)

Very inspirational scape


----------



## EdwinK (11 Dec 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi EdwinK, Congratulations on the ranking


Thanks. As always my expectations were higher but with the poor photo I have submitted it's more than good.



Cayambe said:


> Very inspirational scape



Thank you.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (11 Dec 2016)

EdwinK said:


> Thanks. As always my expectations were higher but with the poor photo I have submitted it's more than good.
> 
> Hi Edwink, It is a stunner of a scape mate  Your scaping skills are second to none  Now its time to brush up on your photography skills


----------



## Manisha (14 Dec 2016)

Lovely updates as always & congratulations ☺


----------



## EdwinK (15 Jan 2017)

Bucephalandra sp. 'Brownie Ghost'




 

Found this grass between pavement tiles


----------



## dw1305 (15 Jan 2017)

Hi all,





EdwinK said:


> Found this grass between pavement tiles


It is a flowering plant, <"_Sagina apetala">.
_
cheers Darrel


----------



## EdwinK (15 Jan 2017)

Thank you Darrel.


----------



## greedy (17 Mar 2017)

Inline atomiser is on filter inlet??So this filter works like co2 reactor?And this filter is loaded with only sponges or some filter media?


----------



## EdwinK (17 Mar 2017)

Yes it was attached to inlet hose and filter worked as a reactor but I just get tired of replacing the UP's cracked body no matter if it was running on 30 psi or 10 psi so I connected my old reactor from http://www.us-aquaristikshop.com/

Flower of Cryptocoryne nurii. Hope it reaches the surface.


----------



## EdwinK (17 Apr 2017)

Been too lazy to trim monte carlo.


----------



## Daveslaney (17 Apr 2017)

Cant see the pic.


----------



## greedy (30 May 2017)

Edwin, what carpet plant you will plant in future?


----------



## EdwinK (5 Jun 2017)

I replaced regular Amazonia with Powder type in the front and replanted the MC as it is the easiest carpet to maintain in the long time perspective.


----------



## EdwinK (27 Jun 2017)

I have some Eriocaulon parkeri that was overgrown by C. nurii and thought it would be good idea to sell it. So I took it out for a photo:


----------



## SinkorSwim (6 Aug 2017)

Love the scape and the 'Brownie Ghost' Edwin, top notch.


----------



## Tim Harrison (6 Aug 2017)

Looking good Edwin, wish I could see the last two photos tho'


----------



## EdwinK (7 Aug 2017)

Somehow Google photos are not able to display photos for everybody. Do not know where the problem is.


----------



## Tim Harrison (7 Aug 2017)

Haven't a Scooby's, but I know a man that will probably be able to find out...our resident wiz at all things IT, London Dragon AKA Paulo


----------



## ir0nma1den (9 Aug 2017)

Love how grown in it looks!


----------



## Paulo Soares (19 Sep 2017)

Edwink good morning dear friend, 

How about some knews? 
What a phenomenal tank you have there!  Maybe one day i will acomplished a dream like this.. 

Big Hug


----------

